# Are you going to watch the World Cup?



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2010)

Discuss.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 10, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe a little bit. I'll probably tune in every now and then.


----------



## Micah (Jun 10, 2010)

I probably won't have time to watch it, but I'll most likely keep up with it.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll only watch Korea's games.


----------



## Pear (Jun 11, 2010)

Heck yeah. First game is saturday, and U.S. is goin' to be kicking some U.K. ass. >:]


----------



## Phil (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah i am


----------



## Josh (Jun 11, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Heck yeah. First game is saturday, and U.S. is goin' to be kicking some U.K. ass. >:]


You sure about that 

Anyway, Yeah. I'll watch England and Nigerian matches the most overall.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 11, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Heck yeah. First game is saturday, and U.S. is goin' to be kicking some U.K. ass. >:]


Everyone keeps saying that England will win but I'm going to call the final score. 3-1 USA.

I cant wait for this, this is my favorite sporting event.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2010)

God no, I hate football.


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes and England is going to beat the USA


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Heck yeah. First game is saturday, and U.S. is goin' to be kicking some U.K. ass. >:]


Wrong answer, you don't even call Football-Football!




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> Yes and England is going to beat the USA


Right answer, you win a prize!

But I'm not gonna watch it, I'm the kind of girl who will be praying that the BBC or ITV don't move programs for the football, Lucky for me that they'll be showing Doctor who in HD before the football tomorrow! But I still support England, at school in the Libary they were showing a DVD of the 1966 finals, when England won!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The World Cup is in South Africa and in South Africa they call it soccer!  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 11, 2010)

Heck yes!  
Even if I am from the USA, I realize that the UK is most likely to win =/

But Spain is going to win the World Cup >.>


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Heck yes!
> Even if I am from the USA, I realize that the UK is most likely to win =/
> 
> But Spain is going to win the World Cup >.>


Brazil!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes -- Brazil all the way, baby.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2010)

No I don't follow football so watching it bores me.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> God no, I hate football.


^


----------



## Sab (Jun 11, 2010)

ITALY!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 11, 2010)

Watching it right now.  France better kick Uruguay's ass.


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Heck yes!
> Even if I am from the USA, I realize that the UK is most likely to win =/
> 
> But Spain is going to win the World Cup >.>


I have to agree with you about Spain xD
They have a really good team


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 11, 2010)

Hopefully not but there is a good chance of me watching a tiny bit of it.  :r


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

If Italy or America gets to the finals, yes. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 11, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> If Italy or America gets to the finals, yes. Otherwise, no.


RACIST!


----------



## lilypad (Jun 11, 2010)

No probably not. I don't have time since school is over soon and I am studying for finals and all that good stuff.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not racist.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 11, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Maybe a little bit. I'll probably tune in every now and then.


^


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't really like watching (or playing sports, so probably not). =L


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody here understands any *censored.3.0*ing sarcasm, I swear.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 11, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd be nice if he put "/sarcasm" after he typed it, it's not like you can notice just by reading it unless you take a wild guess.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, yeah, it is pretty easy to tell.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes i always watch the world cup.  Im a soccer fan lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 11, 2010)

I probably won't, but I might start paying attention to *soccer* because I at least know the rules, and it doesn't bore me like football or baseball.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 12, 2010)

Noes.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2010)

Soccer is boring to me. |D
So no.


----------



## Chubbunz (Jun 12, 2010)

yup and im going for Mexico!


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> God no, I hate football.


I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE! 





Games irl? Don't speak nonsense to me.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

No way.


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2010)

Nigeria are playing soon 

EDIT:
Not looking good for us... 1-0 to Argentina. We still have a chance though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> God no, I hate football.


English and American.


Anyone up for an offensive joke? 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Contains Racism</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> You know how in football they abbreviate the countries name E.X: Eng-03 Can-02  I wonder if that's the reason Nigeria 
[NIG] has never played Germany, [GER]   </div>


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Anyone up for an offensive joke?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Contains Racism</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> You know how in football they abbreviate the countries name E.X: Eng-03 Can-02  I wonder if that's the reason Nigeria
> [NIG] has never played Germany, [GER]</div>



Haha, That made me chuckle but It didn't offend me 100%.

Anyway, We lost with the same score in the final of the 2008 Olympics.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 12, 2010)

I have to watch today's match:

England vs USA


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Germany actually did play Nigeria.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GER NIG?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIG GER


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2010)

One hour until England's ass kickin =P


----------



## Nixie (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe? Why isn't there a maybe option? I don't really like any sport... ;|


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

ENGLAND IS FINALLY GOING TO GET THEIR REVENGE FOR THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 12, 2010)

Nooo.


----------



## Wish (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't know what it is~


----------



## Marcus (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol, only 40 more minutes until England rape U.S.A.

Get the popcorn out lads!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

I watch the World Cup, mostly the USA and Germany games.

I can't imagine Brazil winning this year. They don't have the chemistry they used to have.

And you can never underestimate the US nowadays. They were this close from winning the Confederations Cup.


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

4-1 to EN-GER-LUND.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

God save the queen faggets are going down.


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> God save the queen faggets are going down.


^


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> God save the queen faggets are going down.


Orly?

US beat England at their own game, don't think so.

1 nill come on!


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 12, 2010)

Pwned, you Americans conceded just 3 minutes in.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Already a goal for the tea sippers and biscuit munchers. Sigh...

You'll get what's coming to you.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Run back to King George.  Washington is coming


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Already a goal for the tea sippers and biscuit munchers. Sigh...


I'll ignore that..


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 12, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Already a goal for the tea sippers and biscuit munchers. Sigh...
> 
> You'll get what's coming to you.


Says the burger scoffers and supersize drink guzzlers....


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

But of course.
A tradition at my school, we sneak on all the tvs at my school to the game 8D


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

USA's goalkeeper is getting ready to kill somebody.  BETTER WATCH OUT ROONEY.  WE'RE NOT AFRAID TO TAKE YOU OUT.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

I've decided to watch, *censored.3.0* your *censored.2.0* USA.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

ENJOY YOUR YELLOW CARD ENGLAND


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> ENJOY YOUR YELLOW CARD ENGLAND


Enjoy your loss America.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

A lot can happen in 90 minutes, so don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 12, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> A lot can happen in 90 minutes, so don't get your hopes up too high.


Actually, it's 60 minutes now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

It's sad because I feel like the United States could win the World Cup and no one would give a *censored.2.0*.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

AMERICA SCORES  AMERICA SCORES



> It's sad because I feel like the United States could win the World Cup and no one would give a *censored.2.0*.


Trust me, it won't work out that way.  I live in Chicago so I would know.  2 months ago, nobody gave a *censored.2.0* about the Blackhawks.  But if you look at them now, Chicago loves the everliving crap out of them just because they won the Stanley Cup.  I'm confident the same principle would apply to soccer just because Hockey and Soccer share the same level of fans here in AMURICA.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AMERICA SCORES  AMERICA SCORES


I was just about to post that...


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you, Green. You're a true friend.


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AMERICA SCORES  AMERICA SCORES


Damn you!
Anyway, It's anyone's game now.


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

What's on the half-time menu, Team America?


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lol, ur goalie can't even hold onto the ball.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, ur goalie can't even hold onto the ball.


The goalkeeper's hands are slippery BECAUSE GEORGE WASHINGTON IS MAKIN HIM SWEAT


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

GOAAAAALLL!

Know I'm late on that one, but I had to say it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> What's on the half-time menu, Team America?


A can of whoopass. Want a taste?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Somebody say Team America?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2010)

Aww man, what's Green gonna do now, cry to his mum, or the queen?
Come on U.S, you can do it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Somebody say Team America?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWS-FoXbjVI


Sweet video. Who sings the song?


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

Has Team America even been in a world cup final yet?


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, ur goalie can't even hold onto the ball.


Lol, your players can't even take good shots.

The only way you're gonna score is by the goalies accidents.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh cmon you U.S failures, England are just gonna pull their finger out now.
It's good that you are hopeful, but just don't kid yourselves.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

These commercials suck.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, England didn't have that many good shots either, aside Gerrard's.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Has Team America even been in a world cup final yet?


If England was given the World Cup, Green would probably drop that too.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

Soccer is almost too boring to watch. I just wish they'd cut together every shot and goal and good save and show _that_ to me.

Although I watch a baseball game almost every day, so...


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If America was given the World Cup.... Oh wait, They never have and never will.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hearing this from Nigeria makes me laugh.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting a little pissed, are we?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

Our goal keeper is a bad ass.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Our goal keeper is a bad ass.


Oh yeah.  His chest is made of steel.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, everything's possible. Nobodies can shine while popular teams can sink in failure. Look at the Euro Cup 2004: Who would've thought Greece would actually beat Portugal in the finals?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

All these English players do is *censored.4.0* and moan when they get called on something.


----------



## Vooloo (Jun 12, 2010)

I might watch it once in a while. I really like the World Cup songs, especially "Victory Korea". XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x443wl5TW4U


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

OH THAT BUZZING.  MAKE IT STOP.  SOMEBODY DESTROY THOSE GODDAMN HORNS.


BBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure we're better than USA.
I just wonder what will happen to me if Nigeria ever played USA.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Hot damn look at Altadore go.  What a beast


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

We're gonna score soon...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

England's coach stole my damn name.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

2nd yellow card for England.

Edit: Make that the THIRD yellow card for England.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

WOW YOU DIRTY SONS OF *****ES.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 12, 2010)

close one


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

How do substitutions work in soccer? Like hockey?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

*snip* screen stretch


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

1st yellow card for USA. Victim: Findley.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

'Rooney complaining again.'


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh damn they're taking Altidore out.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll take a tie.


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

C'mon on England, quickly grab a goal.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 12, 2010)

4 more minutes.....


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

Do the players realize that giant bees are coming to kill them all?


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2010)

Full time.

England 1-1 USA


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyway, Good Game...


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Good game England.  We'll see you later.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

England's goal keeper just played his final game.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 12, 2010)

Tie :[.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> England's goal keeper just played his final game.


Go and vote Green to be Man of the Match.

http://www.fifa.com/Live/Competitions/worldcup/matchday=2/day=1/match=300061466/index.html?motm=y


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2010)

Come on U.S, you can do better than tie.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Good game, England. But this isn't over yet.

Next up: Slovenia vs Algeria.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 12, 2010)

Good game U.S.A, shame you had to go defensive in the last 15mins...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

I think England played a little sloppy, we had loads of chances. But the world cup isn't over yet, we can pull off some wins if we try harder.


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2010)

Overall, America stayed defensive in their comfort zone, and England made a lot of sloppy mistakes. So both teams could've done better.


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm actually surprised the US held off England for that long. Not too shabby.

Now let's play a game of American football and see what the score is. =P


----------



## Marcus (Jun 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I'm actually surprised the US held off England for that long. Not too shabby.
> 
> Now let's play a game of American football and see what the score is. =P


Yeah, we could just keep the ball in our own half and make sure you didn't get it and draw too...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll probably try to watch a few games when I remember.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2010)

My dad is hogging the HDTV.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I think England played a little sloppy, we had loads of chances. But the world cup isn't over yet, we can pull off some wins if we try harder.


I thought England had a very good game.  Their ball possession was superior over America's.  That's for sure.  England needed to work on completing those goal attempts.  The American goal was left open numerous times and England just couldn't take advantage of it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.theonion.com/interactive/the-onion-sports-introduction-to-world-cup-soccer,17558/


----------



## Marcus (Jun 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually possession was just about 53-47, it wasn't much bigger.
England should have won the game at least 1-0, first match nerves for the goalie. Then Wright-Phillips, Lennon and Heskey all had chances to make it 4-0, which is the score I predicted.

Overall, England deserved it as they played the more attacking and overall better football.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought it was funny when the England Goalie dropped the ball and he dived after it he was like, *Slowmotion voice* NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
But Congratz to America, for getting a draw out of pure luck/ bad luck.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

England's goalies have always made slip-ups in the past. Green was no exception.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 13, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> England's goalies have always made slip-ups in the past. Green was no exception.


At least that's the only way America could score against us..


----------



## Lewis (Jun 13, 2010)

Of course


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. Howard is one of the best goalies in the world, so he stopped a lot of good shots. And Altimore was so close, he just missed by a fraction of an inch.


----------



## Donna Noble (Jun 13, 2010)

I've only watched England's games


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should see him(Howard) in the Premier League playing for his club team..he's nothing special.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2010)

USA kicked some UK ass.


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I hope this is sarcasm, and not ignorance.


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 13 2010, 12:57:04 PM]USA kicked some UK ass.


The United Kingdom is 4 countries, you played England not the UK...

Anyway I found this quite funny. 






http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs518.ash1/30496_131249596894601_100000286835829_291196_7516025_n.jpg

According to this American newspaper, drawing a game 1-1 counts a win, against a non-existent football team xD


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2010)

^^

No newspaper would honestly think that...I take that back, there are some stupid newspapers editors.


----------



## Conor (Jun 13, 2010)

Haha yeah, we have a fair share over in England too xD


----------



## Pear (Jun 13, 2010)

I love how distraught the British are over it. It's front page news all over TV and on all the websites. I checked BBC, and it didn't even mention the game anywhere. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 13 2010, 12:57:04 PM]USA kicked some UK ass.


...Didn't they tie?


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Today's games:

Slovenia beats Algeria 1-0.

Ghana beats Serbia 1-0 per penalty shot.

And Germany beats Austraila 4-0! :veryhappy:


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think USA's goalie was doing great.

And I can't believe Germany won 4-0
Crazy D=


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Tell me about it. I'm all out of breath from blowing into my vuvuzela.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 13, 2010)

This song is 

http://www.youtube.com/v/RLVt7o7yJ1s


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 14, 2010)

Today's games:

Holland wins against Denmark 2-0.

Japan beats Cameroon 1-0.

And Italy ties against Paraguay 1-1.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Japan v. Cameroon game was pretty fun to watch.

I'm dissapointed Paraguay didn't beat Italy.  I really hate Italy ever since what they did to France last World Cup.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2010)

I am ready to see North Korea vs. Brazil hohohoho


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 14, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Japan v. Cameroon game was pretty fun to watch.
> 
> I'm dissapointed Paraguay didn't beat Italy.  I really hate Italy ever since what they did to France last World Cup.


What? Kick their asses?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Portugal and Ivory Coast on now

Portugal player already simulating being tripped... ref didn't even notice and gave Ivory Coast guy a yellow card instead.


----------



## Pear (Jun 15, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, play like cheap little drama queens.
Seriously, they would get hit at _all,_ and fall to the ground, begging for an ambulance. Besides that, that one Italian player kept ticking Zidane off 'til he raeg quit and head butted him.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

Ronaldo is the biggest faker.  I hope Portugal loses every game because he is such a cry baby.


----------



## Conor (Jun 15, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Ronaldo is the biggest faker.  I hope Portugal loses every game because he is such a cry baby.


from a few years ago ;P


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 15, 2010)

Those vuvuzela horns or what ever they are called are really annoying on SportsCenter highlights. That buzzing sound gets on your nerves after ten seconds.

Plus, soccer is boring. They only score a few points in a few hours.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 15, 2010)

TV stations have created vuvuzela filters. Hopefully they'll be used soon.


Today's games:

New Zealand and Slowakia tie 1-1.

Ivory Coast and Portugal tie 0-0.
Brazil wins against North Korea 2-1.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 15, 2010)

It's kind of sad that Brazil (#1) only beat North Korea (#105) by 1 point.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah. I expected more from Brazil.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> God no, I hate football.


^


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2010)

Switzerland beat Spain.  I'm actually pretty surprised.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, me too. Aside from Germany, every major team had a very disappointing start.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Switzerland beat Spain.  I'm actually pretty surprised.


Yeah I was watching that game.  Spain was doing way better too.  For the first half especially.  Of course the one time I step away and mute my TV (half time plus a little after) was when the goal was made...


----------



## Josh (Jun 16, 2010)

I had a feeling Spain would lose, We watched the match in our after school session.


----------



## OmegaMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Switzerland must have had the willpower to beat spain for once, I'm still cheering for Germany, but if they lose, I'm going to change sides to Switzerland just because I can.  <_<


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Not Spain! D8

I will forever hate Switzerland.


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.vuvuzela-time.co.uk/forums.the-bell-tree.com

Now you can browse TBT as if you were at the world cup.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> http://www.vuvuzela-time.co.uk/forums.the-bell-tree.com
> 
> Now you can browse TBT as if you were at the world cup.


Thank you for that wonderful sound.

*ears bleed*


----------



## Princess (Jun 16, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> http://www.vuvuzela-time.co.uk/forums.the-bell-tree.com
> 
> Now you can browse TBT as if you were at the world cup.


Woaaah


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

Argentina played better today with a 4-1 victory against South Korea.

And Greece just won 2-1 against Nigeria. Sorry, Josh.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the Vuvuzela app on the ipod, I love the reaction it gets from all the guys in my class at school!
Our Tutor's making us watch the football matches live every afternoon (Projected on to the wall in our tutor room and since it's a music room, surround sound speakers are pumping out the sweet melody of the Vuvuzela's!) and their showing the lunch-time matches live on the *HD TV* in the Libary at lunch!


----------



## Pear (Jun 17, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> I love the Vuvuzela app on the ipod, I love the reaction it gets from all the guys in my class at school!
> Our Tutor's making us watch the football matches live every afternoon (Projected on to the wall in our tutor room and since it's a music room, surround sound speakers are pumping out the sweet melody of the Vuvuzela's!) and their showing the lunch-time matches live on the *HD TV* in the Libary at lunch!


I wish I could live in England during the World Cup. Half the people here don't even know what it is, or care about it. :/


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually only a third don't know what it is! (lol)


----------



## Miranda (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm only keeping up with Germany


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2010)

France v. Mexico coming up.

I'm looking forward to this match.


----------



## Pear (Jun 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> France v. Mexico coming up.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this match.


I like both teams, so I'm torn at who to root for.


----------



## Josh (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't believe we're out of the world cup...
Oh well, We did play well but missed very good chances.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 17, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm rooting for France.  I wanna see them do well ever since watching them lose the finals of World Cup 2006.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea, I have watched some so far.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow France did bad.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah...most of it. And mock those french baastards cuz they denied us our place...>: /


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Grr... damn Serbs! :throwingrottenapples: Your victory was just a fluke and nothing more!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

US lost a point because of the ref.  2-2 atm.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 18, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Grr... damn Serbs! :throwingrottenapples: Your victory was just a fluke and nothing more!


That's what they all say.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

US tied Slovenia 2-2.  They should have won 3-2.  Ref made a lot of bad calls.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2010)

I might not watch i- BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pear (Jun 18, 2010)

Worst reffing in history. We should've won. :/

It happens to the Vikings, USA 4 years ago against Italy, and now this. When will it end? ;__;


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 18, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Worst reffing in history. We should've won. :/
> 
> It happens to the Vikings, USA 4 years ago against Italy, and now this. When will it end? ;__;


Never!!!

Seriously though in the Libary today EVERYONE was watching the Lunch-time match, I could barely hear myself read/draw/write!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

Alexi Lalas called the ref a "disgrace" lol.


----------



## Khocol4te (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope, I've never cared about football before, not going to care about it this year either.


----------



## Josh (Jun 18, 2010)

England are failing.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah England is doing bad.


----------



## Josh (Jun 18, 2010)

0-0... I wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 18, 2010)

oh ffs rooney gerrard and defoe had many chances!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

England and the US desperately need to win now as well as Germany does. Spain still needs to impress, France is likely to already be eliminated and Italy's without its star keeper. These are dark times for the European teams.


----------



## Numner (Jun 19, 2010)

The ball is coming, I think I should block it!

nah.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2010)

Just saw that missed call on ESPN.

Silver lining: we now have something to point to if we don't advance.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow..England sucked last night.


----------



## Anna (Jun 19, 2010)

football :X


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2010)

Brazil just scored after a handball.  Ref didn't call it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

That's the second time a referee screwed up!


----------



## Conor (Jun 20, 2010)

According to BBC SPORT, Fabio Capello is going to resign as England manager if England fail to beat Slovenia on Wednesday.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

I saw that coming. There hasn't been that much of a chemistry between Capello and the team.


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2010)

Meh, haven't watched any of it. I think I'm the only person who really couldn't care. lol.


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

i cant stand it! its like

BWANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNWEWEMWTEIBHTAIBT

in the stands!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 20, 2010)

Zex said:
			
		

> i cant stand it! its like
> 
> BWANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNWEWEMWTEIBHTAIBT
> 
> in the stands!


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Zex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow. Portugal decimated North Korea a few hours ago.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not into sports. However, I did watch some of the recent Olympics in Vancouver.  :ermm:


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 21, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> I'm not into sports. However, I did watch some of the recent Olympics in Vancouver.  :ermm:


Look out everyone 2012 olympics in Britain!!! (I might be getting tickets to go watch it, only a 30 minute or so train ride away!)


----------



## Conor (Jun 22, 2010)

France and South Africa are both out of the World Cup now.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 22, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> France and South Africa are both out of the World Cup now.


Well France deserved to be out after such a disappointing display of soccer.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 22, 2010)

FIFA should reduce regulation time by 20 minutes; more action, not as boring.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm very dissapointed in France.  Terrible morale.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2010)

Watching US / Alg now


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2010)

ANOTHER disallowed goal...


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> ANOTHER disallowed goal...


To be honest, I think it was blatantly offside.

And Altadore's miss was classic. XD

Edit: Also...1-0 to England


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2010)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't offside.  They showed it during half time.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow they have been so unlucky...


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 23, 2010)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo.. I want England to lose D:


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 23, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> StarBurst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that we aren't going to lose because it's still possible but we most likely will win this match.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

USA just scored. :veryhappy:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 23, 2010)

ENGLAND! Congraulations to USA aswell.


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 23, 2010)

Well done USA!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope Germany wins tonight.


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2010)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! WE'RE ADVANCING, *censored.4.0*s!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Be sure to watch the other games today so you'll know who your opponent will be.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 23, 2010)

USA USA USA USA


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

It's official:

Germany vs England this Sunday. Bring it!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 23, 2010)

England have woken up now, Germany better watch it!


----------



## Nic (Jun 23, 2010)

Germany is going to pwn England.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 23, 2010)

I <3 Landon Donavan (Not sure how you spell last name) I predicted his goal.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> England have woken up now, Germany better watch it!


Then why hasn't Rooney scored yet, hmm?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 23, 2010)

USA, baby!


----------



## Mino (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad Germany won... they're going to trounce England for us.


----------



## KaosKittyKat (Jun 24, 2010)

Well....

1) I *censored.3.0*ing hate sports.

2) I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Glad Germany won... they're going to trounce England for us.


Na, USA suck.  :rofl:


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the one whose team only scored 2 goals in 3 games.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 24, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Glad Germany won... they're going to trounce England for us.


No, the Vuvuzelas won.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2010)

KaosKittyKat said:
			
		

> Well....
> 
> 1) I *censored.3.0*ing hate sports.
> 
> 2) I have no idea what that is.


Disliking sports is one thing, but not even knowing what the world cup is? It's like not knowing what oxygen, or gravity is.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 24, 2010)

If I ever invent a sport, which I probably will, the first rule will be: no ties.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 24, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> KaosKittyKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*ING THIS.


I can excuse not liking sports, but I can't excuse not knowing the World Cup.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only drew with us because of that own goal.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 24, 2010)

I had to laugh when North Korea lost to Portugal 0-7.
Glad USA won against Algeria.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2010)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't say that the U.S. wasn't having a bad game either, because we were. How do you explain how you tied Algeria, and we beat them? And we really should have beat them by two goals, if not for the crap ref.


----------



## Conor (Jun 24, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you explain how the US tied with Slovenia and England beat them?


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, the ref scrubbed a completely legitimate goal that would have won the game.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.. Can you explain drawing Solvenia when we beat them? I admit we did have bad games for the first two but vs Solvenia, we played hell of a lot better.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Italy, Cameroon, Denmark and New Zealand are out. Japan, Netherlands, Slowakia and Paraguay advance to the top 16.


----------



## Conor (Jun 26, 2010)

USA are out, I was kinda hoping they would score when it was 2-1 to Ghana though.


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2010)

Aw well...I was really hoping USA would actually do something this year.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2010)

U.S. is out.  :'( 
I really thought we could win it once we got the momentum rolling in the second half.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 26, 2010)

*censored.3.0*, that sucks. Very disappointing.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> U.S. is out.  :'(
> I really thought we could win it once we got the momentum rolling in the second half.


Dw England will be out tomorrow aswell.   T_T


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2010)

HAHAHA.

Oh USA. YOU'RE STILL NUMBER ONE IN MY HEART.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2010)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows? There could be an upset.


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2010)

Best game of the WC so far, England 1-2 Germany(Half Time), England cheated out of a clear goal


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 27, 2010)

Game should be tied.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2010)

That ball by Lampard was at least a few yards in...


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

4-1 now. M


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2010)

Should be 4-2.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

I know. Lucky for us, the ref didn't see Lampard's shot.


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 27, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> I know. Lucky for us, the ref didn't see Lampard's shot.


Lucky for you?

How is us loosing a goal that wouldn't even have changed the outcome lucky for you? Especially since you were already out?

The goal wouldn't have changed anything. Our team is overhyped and overpaid. We knew this since before the world cup started when we played against Japan in a friendly. A 2-1 win because of the other team scoring 2 goals is certainly not going to turn into an amazing performance at the World cup.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 27, 2010)

At least we put our match into OT. Suck it, England.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant "us" as in Germany. If I meant the US, I would've capitalized it.


----------



## StarBurst (Jun 27, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> At least we put our match into OT. Suck it, England.


Yeah, but you lost to Ghana rather than Germany. 

It's impossible to even compare Ghana to Germany in terms of football.

+ Ghana's game winning goal was scored 5 minutes into extra time.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm rooting for Argentina the rest of the way now that the US is out.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

If Argentina wins against Mexico, they'll face Germany on Thursday or Friday.

You realize this means war, don'tcha? :evillaugh:


----------



## Mino (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm rooting for Spain.  Wish I could root for an underdog like Japan or something, but I can't.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 27, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm rooting for Spain.  Wish I could root for an underdog like Japan or something, but I can't.


.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2010)

I was also rooting for Ivory Coast and they might still be in it if they weren't in the group with Brazil and Portugal.

(btw Argentina just scored again. 3-0)


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 27, 2010)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghana lost 1-0 to Germany.

I would hardly call that an "Impossible matchup".


----------



## Pear (Jun 27, 2010)

Viva Espa


----------



## Lewis (Jun 28, 2010)

Germany suck.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Germany suck.


U mad or something?

And England sucked more. Especially in defense.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 28, 2010)

Netherlands all the way.


----------



## Conor (Jun 28, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Netherlands all the way.


This. Van Persie is soo good.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5o7Nx84n4Q


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Jun 28, 2010)

If I have control of the TV I will not be watching it. I'm from America, so I really don't care about soccer. n_n


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 28, 2010)

Argentina are going to win this thing, good luck maradonna 


ASTA LA VISTA GERMANY


----------



## Lewis (Jun 29, 2010)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a tad, I know England sucked but I hated it how Germany scored on the break, I just found it cheap.


----------



## Mino (Jul 2, 2010)

Uruguay did not deserve that win over Ghana after punching the ball out of the goal.  Oh well, I think the Netherlands would've beaten either team.

I really want to see Netherlands vs. Spain in the final.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry to the Germany fans, but the octopus is wrong.  Argentina will win tomorrow.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 2, 2010)

No. Kelsi doesn't like sports.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 3, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Uruguay did not deserve that win over Ghana after punching the ball out of the goal.  Oh well, I think the Netherlands would've beaten either team.
> 
> I really want to see Netherlands vs. Spain in the final.


Ghana should of won with that penalty at the end, cheap Uruguay.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2010)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, but I couldn't help posting about this shocking ignorance.

Sport is all psychological. Imagine England going into the dressing room at half time 2-2 compared to 1-2 down with a shocking referee decision downing our spirits. The second half would have been a lot different. We knew we needed to score twice, so we were playing much more aggressively, therefore leaving our defence much more open. Therefore, Germany were able to break off every single one of our attacks. If it was 2-2, the defence would have been much tighter and they couldn't have scored those two easy goals. Therefore, it wouldn't have been 4-2, and yes, that disallowed goal was crucial.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 3, 2010)

Argentina just got owned.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 3, 2010)

I gotta hand it to the Germans. As much as I find the players arrogant and manager obnoxious, that was just a world class display of counter-attacking football.


----------



## Josh (Jul 3, 2010)

I really wanted Argentina to go through, I can't believe they lost 4-0 against Germany.


----------



## Smugleaf (Jul 3, 2010)

I might watch it once or twice, but I'm not a big sports fan.


----------



## Mino (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't worry about Germany, Spain is going to kick their ass.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 7, 2010)

Spain beat Germany.

Spain vs. Netherlands


----------



## Elliot (Jul 7, 2010)

FINALLY A GOOD MATCH UP.
I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS MATCH UP.
NETHERLANDS VS SPAIN..


----------



## Marcus (Jul 7, 2010)

YESSSSS...GERMANY OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarBurst (Jul 7, 2010)

Should be interesting.

Two countries that have never won the world cup and they seem to be pretty matched up for each other.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 7, 2010)

Go Netherlands!


----------



## Pear (Jul 7, 2010)

Viva Espana!
Actually, I'm torn on this. I like both teams.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish Germany could have made it :\ .  But if I have to choose one team it would be Spain  .


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2010)

Netherlands will beat Spain 2-1 in my opinion.


----------



## Rene (Jul 9, 2010)

where's the "Hell Yeah" option

and the netherlands are once again in the finals 
finally there will be an outsider that wins  ^_^


----------



## Rene (Jul 9, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL  :veryhappy: 

he sucked so badly this world cup,
almost all attempts of his' to score, failed

Hunterlaar & Elia are the better ones in my opinion


----------



## Conor (Jul 9, 2010)

Rene said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant in general, including for his club football team.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 9, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Netherlands will beat Spain 2-1 in my opinion.


This is the result my money is on. At least one of my 3 nationality teams made it to the final


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I always knew they would at the start, But I also thought that Argentina would go to the finals, I guess not.


----------



## ViddaXondi (Jul 10, 2010)

Hope Netherlands win, glad my 2 favourite teams bar my home nation are in the final.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jul 10, 2010)

Germany wins! good game I thought Uruguay would come back there at the end


----------



## Trundle (Jul 10, 2010)

Go Spain!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm going to a party tomorrow to watch the final... and I'm torn on who to root for.  Most people I know are hoping that Holland takes it, but I have a special place in my heart for Spain...this post is sounding awfully nationalistic, isn't it?  Haha.


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2010)

NO NO NO NO! Come on Netherlands if you lost I'll kill someone.


----------



## Smartysaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain won!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 11, 2010)

*censored.3.0* Spain.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2010)

WOOOO! SPAIN SCORED WON


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain won? Urgh. Spain are a bunch of *censored.7.61*.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 11, 2010)

"As Americans, let's stand up and celebrate...that we don't have to hear about soccer again for four years."


----------



## Marcus (Jul 11, 2010)

damnit...especially Robben.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 11, 2010)

Nope. Kind of annoyed because that's all everyone's FB statuses have been for awhile.


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* Spain.


my thought exactly


----------



## SockHead (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't fancy soccer.


----------

